# MINI Warrants



## builder2818 (15 April 2011)

I went to a seminar at the ASX the other day to find out about these. Has anyone traded these or got any experience with them? 

The interest charged on a long position is a little steep but wondering what peoples thoughts are on them from a long term investment position to short term day trading them.


----------

